# Game #16: @ Pacers 11/27 (Result: W, 113 - 91)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (11 - 4)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* @ *









*Indiana Pacers (6 - 7)*




















































*T.J. Ford | Brandon Rush | Dahntay Jones | Danny Granger | Roy Hibbert*​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #16: @ Pacers 11/27*

Good win, both games against the Pacers were close last year.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #16: @ Pacers 11/27*

Did you see that Humphries pass? That was crazy haha


----------

